# DHacks banned from discussion



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

UPDATE: DHACKS IS NOW A BANNED LAB. NO MENTION OF HIM OR THE LAB IS NOW PERMITTED.

Guys just so everyone is clear on the rules governing this site......

*you can mention*

you can mention the products from this site just as you can mention British Dragon Prop or PC test 400 etc

there is no issue with a thread about D Hacks clen or DNP etc asking for opinions.....

*You cannot mention*

*
*you cannot mention ways to contact this source or if the site is down how you go about contacting blah blah.......

there products are a brand but the site is still a source please keep this in mind when wanting to make a thread about the brand.


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

make your own thread.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> Guys just so everyone is clear on the rules governing this site......
> 
> *you can mention*
> 
> ...


Finally someone has put there foot down here.

Well done Paul.

Longevity is key and the way a thread was coming up every 5 mins means alarm bells.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Gotcha


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

Im not trolling here pscarb but just so im clear on the rules, because it appears that im not. You can mention a source/website and ask of peoples experience as long as you dont mention how to contact? Although you can state the name of the website!


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

No you can't mention the website of a source.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

gymrat2712 said:


> Im not trolling here pscarb but just so im clear on the rules, because it appears that im not. You can mention a source/website and ask of peoples experience as long as you dont mention how to contact? Although you can state the name of the website!


No you can't, it's very clear! You cannot mention websites or sources.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

gymrat2712 said:


> Im not trolling here pscarb but just so im clear on the rules, because it appears that im not. You can mention a source/website and ask of peoples experience as long as you dont mention how to contact? Although you can state the name of the website!


You can discuss types off steroids not sites or sources


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

gymrat2712 said:


> Im not trolling here pscarb but just so im clear on the rules, because it appears that im not. You can mention a source/website and ask of peoples experience as long as you dont mention how to contact? Although you can state the name of the website!


you can mention

you can mention *the products from this site *just as you can mention British Dragon Prop or PC test 400 etc

there is no issue with a thread about D Hacks clen or DNP etc asking for opinions.....

You cannot mention

you cannot mention *ways to contact this source or if the site is down how you go about contacting blah blah*.......

there products are a brand but the site is still a source please keep this in mind when wanting to make a thread about the brand.


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dhacks is the website name of a source, come on guys am i missing something?


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

Theres just something very one sided about this, and i thought the people here to protect our interests would realise this also.


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

I get it, because D-hacks is a brand name you can mention the brands from D-hacks

You can't link to the site though, simple.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

gymrat2712 said:


> Im not trolling here pscarb but just so im clear on the rules, because it appears that im not. You can mention a source/website and ask of peoples experience as long as you dont mention how to contact? Although you can state the name of the website!


you cannot mentions sources, or how to get ahold of said source. you can however, talk about the products. aslong as you dont breach how or where you supplied them from.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

gymrat2712 said:


> Theres just something very one sided about this, and i thought the people here to protect our interests would realise this also.


You come across like you're a source yourself mate, a bit envious that dhacks is getting the airtime.


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

resten said:


> You come across like you're a source yourself mate, a bit envious that dhacks is getting the airtime.


I wouldnt comment if i was mate, im single handedly keeping his name in the top ten haha


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

gymrat2712 said:


> I wouldnt comment if i was mate, im single handedly keeping his name in the top ten haha


Fair point lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

gymrat2712 said:


> Im not trolling here pscarb but just so im clear on the rules, because it appears that im not. You can mention a source/website and ask of peoples experience as long as you dont mention how to contact? Although you can state the name of the website!





gymrat2712 said:


> Theres just something very one sided about this, and i thought the people here to protect our interests would realise this also.


you cannot mention any source website at all, Dhacks is not the name of the website it is the brand name just like ROHM Anavar so members can ask for an opinion on the products but not mention the website this includes the following

If it is open

If they are out of stock

If it is shut down

If people got emails etc etc.....

Now I am not sure how to make this more simple for you to understand??


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> you cannot mention any source website at all, Dhacks is not the name of the website it is the brand name just like ROHM Anavar so members can ask for an opinion on the products but not mention the website this includes the following
> 
> If it is open
> 
> ...


Im sorry if this comes across as argumentative, but dhacks is the name of the website. Also theres is a active thread about growth hormone from said source, again nothing has been mentioned by the mods. It stinks.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

gymrat2712 said:


> Im sorry if this comes across as argumentative, but dhacks is the name of the website. Also theres is a active thread about growth hormone from said source, again nothing has been mentioned by the mods. It stinks.


LOL!!! You are able to talk about any product from any lab as that is not illegal but your can not talk about contacting them or if they are open etc as that is illegal you are basically discussing speaking to a source. Honestly mate just leave it be as people will start to get annoyed


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

In that case is it ok to mention DRSLabs? Someone was asking where they could buy HCG other day but i didnt want to say because they also sell GH.


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> LOL!!! You are able to talk about any product from any lab as that is not illegal but your can not talk about contacting them or if they are open etc as that is illegal you are basically discussing speaking to a source. Honestly mate just leave it be as people will start to get annoyed


That sounds quite threatening! The rules are very contradicting.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

gymrat2712 said:


> That sounds quite threatening! The rules are very contradicting.


How is that threating??

And the are very simple really. Lets put it this way say a source was tesco and you want to buy their rice. You can talk about the rice but can't say I want to buy online from tesco but they didn't reply to my email and how else can I contact them.

The product is discussed as there is nothing wrong with that but sourcing can't be as it is illegal.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

From the rules, it seems fairly simple.

You can talk about Dhacks products.

You can't talk about websites that sell these products or methods of contact to resellers.

Them's the rules, so follow them


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

gymrat2712 said:


> That sounds quite threatening!


It puts the lotion in the basket or it gets the hose.


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

Pscarb has explained the rules quite clearly in his first post, then again for the second time!

If i were a Mod my head would be banging against the wall.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

gymrat2712 said:


> That sounds quite threatening! The rules are very contradicting.


What's not to understand?

You can mention the brand name, experiences of said brand etc...

You can't mention where to buy it or prices etc...

Simple really. If you don't get it you're either extremely dim or trolling


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

It cant be said any simpler. If you are still unsure just never mention Dhacks again just to be safe.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

gymrat2712 said:


> Im sorry if this comes across as argumentative, but dhacks is the name of the website. Also theres is a active thread about growth hormone from said source, again nothing has been mentioned by the mods. It stinks.


You are being deliberately dense now!

Dhacks growth hormone is not a website, it's a bloody product, I am becoming quite convinced you are pushing this and constantly pointing out the website has the same name to keep it current and obvious! Rohm.com is a website but rohm anavar isn't, you cannot be this thick.


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> From the rules, it seems fairly simple.
> 
> You can talk about Dhacks products.
> 
> ...


Guys i dont care how much to try to ram it down my throat that dhacks is not a source, i will not agree. I am just voicing my opinion like everyone else. As i said before there is a active thread discussing hygetropin from dhacks at the moment and nithing has been said. Why? The integrity of the board is being compromised because certain people are being allowed to break the rules. As far as prescription meds are concerned, they are also a controlled drug being openly sourced here. Mods are allowing a big can of worms to be opened. This is the last i will say on the matter, just gonna observe from the shadows  anyway gotta go, my full rack of ribs are ready to eat. Mmm love frankie and bennys.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

gymrat2712 said:


> Guys i dont care how much to try to ram it down my throat that dhacks is not a source, i will not agree. I am just voicing my opinion like everyone else. As i said before there is a active thread discussing hygetropin from dhacks at the moment and nithing has been said. Why? The integrity of the board is being compromised because certain people are being allowed to break the rules. As far as prescription meds are concerned, they are also a controlled drug being openly sourced here. Mods are allowing a big can of worms to be opened. This is the last i will say on the matter, just gonna observe from the shadows  anyway gotta go, my full rack of ribs are ready to eat. Mmm love frankie and bennys.


If you don't agree with a post being suitable, there's a 'report post' button on the bottom left of each post. A little triangle with an exclamation mark in it.

Like I say, the rules are just what the rules are. I may or may not agree with some or all of them, but they are what they are.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> If you don't agree with a post being suitable, there's a 'report post' button on the bottom left of each post. A little triangle with an exclamation mark in it.
> 
> Like I say, the rules are just what the rules are. I may or may not agree with some or all of them, but they are what they are.


You should apply to be a mod :thumb:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> You should apply to be a mod :thumb:


Haha that's a job I'm happy to leave to the pro's mate.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2013)

Ive just looked at this thread and if i wa dhacks i wouldnt be happy.zip it!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Gymrat, if prochem or rohms website had there name in it, by your understanding ee couldnt talk about these either?

Dhacks is a lab like rohm or prochem anything else on his site cant be discussed


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Rohm.com is a great source.... for discrete semi conductors


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

gymrat2712 said:


> Guys i dont care how much to try to ram it down my throat that dhacks is not a source, i will not agree. I am just voicing my opinion like everyone else. As i said before there is a active thread discussing hygetropin from dhacks at the moment and nithing has been said. Why? The integrity of the board is being compromised because certain people are being allowed to break the rules. As far as prescription meds are concerned, they are also a controlled drug being openly sourced here. Mods are allowing a big can of worms to be opened. This is the last i will say on the matter, just gonna observe from the shadows  anyway gotta go, my full rack of ribs are ready to eat. Mmm love frankie and bennys.


I have explained it twice so will not waste my time again, these are the rules....

You can ask about Hygetropin but cannot ask for the details of the site selling it (if you have seen this did you report it??)

DHacks is a source just as many labs have websites in there name, but there is a huge difference between giving the source site name and details plus ways to contact them etc and asking "is Dhacks clen good?"

You cannot ask if Dhacks site sells a product as that is making reference to the site.

To be honest mate this is the rule if you do not like it or find my posts argumentative then I suggest you leave and use another forum.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> I have explained it twice so will not waste my time again, these are the rules....
> 
> You can ask about Hygetropin but cannot ask for the details of the site selling it (if you have seen this did you report it??)
> 
> ...


I dont find your posts argumentative, i was refering to myself, i didnt want to sound argumentative. I am here to learn and gain information from experienced guys like yourself. I think he is being very clever the way he is getting around the rules and his name being mentioned every day. This is the end of my one man crusade. I get your point about the branding. Hopefully people will get bored of seeing the threads as i have. Like BSI-gate lol, he is being pushed heavily here. I didnt report the thread asking about the hgh on dhacks as i dont have problem discussing sources, what i do have a problem with is one source constantly being pushed and others are jumped on, its not fair. I hope i havent offended people as this was not my intention, i was raising a point and defending my answers. Thanks.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Jesus some people are slow.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

gymrat2712 said:


> I dont find your posts argumentative, i was refering to myself, i didnt want to sound argumentative. I am here to learn and gain information from experienced guys like yourself. I think he is being very clever the way he is getting around the rules and his name being mentioned every day. This is the end of my one man crusade. I get your point about the branding. Hopefully people will get bored of seeing the threads as i have. Like BSI-gate lol, he is being pushed heavily here. I didnt report the thread asking about the hgh on dhacks as i dont have problem discussing sources, what i do have a problem with is one source constantly being pushed and others are jumped on, its not fair. I hope i havent offended people as this was not my intention, i was raising a point and defending my answers. Thanks.


If his brand is dhacks do you think he would call his website 'cadburys.com'?

Same with every other lab lol


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

GolfDelta said:


> Jesus some people are slow.


Theres slow and then theres slooooooowwww


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

Guys i get it, no need to be offensive. Dhacks is a brand and also a website that sells aas and growth, we can talk about his prescription meds but no other brand he sells as this is sourcing. The fact that he is being pushed on a daily basis just bores me, obviously only me lol. There are people actively talking about the hygetropin he sells and nobody says anything? If somebody asked about gentropin from drs im sure somebody would say something. This is my point, if we can talk about one, why not all?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

gymrat2712 said:


> Guys i get it, no need to be offensive.


There is, you just keep going!


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

kingdale said:


> There is, you just keep going!


Stop quoting me then and i'll stop getting alerts to drag me back in. Bore off now!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

gymrat2712 said:


> Stop quoting me then


ok


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ba$tard, lol. I never intended things to get so heated. I was voicing an opinion, i get the fors and against. I accept it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

gymrat2712 said:


> Guys i get it, no need to be offensive. Dhacks is a brand and also a website that sells aas and growth, we can talk about his prescription meds but no other brand he sells as this is sourcing. The fact that he is being pushed on a daily basis just bores me, obviously only me lol. There are people actively talking about the hygetropin he sells and nobody says anything? If somebody asked about gentropin from drs im sure somebody would say something. This is my point, if we can talk about one, why not all?


You have a point and this is the reason for this thread......

To be fair mate I had not seen this thread if you would of reported it I would of been aware, I cannot be everywhere all the time

I have been made aware that this site sells Hyge now members can ask about Hyge but CANNOT ask about the d hacks GH as this is not his own brand, you cannot ask about another brand this site sells.

You CAN ONLY ask about the D hacks products NOT the other brands he sells..........

So to be clear, you can ask if Hyge is good but not the Hyge that is sold on Dhacks site....

Hope that makes it clear, I will add this to the first post later when I have more time.


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> You have a point and this is the reason for this thread......
> 
> To be fair mate I had not seen this thread if you would of reported it I would of been aware, I cannot be everywhere all the time
> 
> ...


Thanks paul. It may have taken me a while to articulate my point in the correct manner. It just appeared to me that it was being pushed constantly. Yes that does make this clear, and thanks for your patience.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> You have a point and this is the reason for this thread......
> 
> To be fair mate I had not seen this thread if you would of reported it I would of been aware, I cannot be everywhere all the time
> 
> ...


Clear as day


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Thank you guys..........


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

It would seem the message is not getting through, I have just deleted a thread started by @kingdale concerning making an order from Dhacks, this is strictly forbidden as you are asking about making an order from a source of both steroids and GH........some of the replies had prices......

If more of these threads are put up then the thread will be deleted and the member banned.

I will say once again for the hard of hearing...

You can ask about the products that are made by Dhacks like his DNP as they are a brand but you cannot mention any other brand of steroid/GH he sells or anything related to emailing, making an order etc.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it does confuse me sometimes how fukcing stupid certain people can be, what part of no discussion about ordering and not recieving goods from this site is hard to understand? i have deleted one thread and closed another for this reason and the posts where made by gold and silver members next time i will ban the members as well......


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> it does confuse me sometimes how fukcing stupid certain people can be, what part of no discussion about ordering and not recieving goods from this site is hard to understand? i have deleted one thread and closed another for this reason and the posts where made by gold and silver members next time i will ban the members as well......


I posted in one of the threads about the site a week or so ago (cant remember which one, there have been so many).

I said something along the lines of blatantly discussing source websites is asking for trouble, and I cant see It lasting getting so much publicity is bound to attract the wrong type of attention.

I can't believe people are complaining now the inevitable has happened, what do they expect?

If everyone spoke publicly about who their heroin dealer was, it wouldn't be long before it was common knowledge and he got arrested. I am truly baffled by some of the stuff I read on here.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I posted in one of the threads about the site a week or so ago (cant remember which one, there have been so many).
> 
> I said something along the lines of blatantly discussing source websites is asking for trouble, and I cant see It lasting getting so much publicity is bound to attract the wrong type of attention.
> 
> ...


that'd be jumpy jack down by the chineese


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Can l just add PLEASE report any posts you feel cross the line.

As Paul said we cant be everywhere so by reporting posts there brought to our attention immediately and one of us can act on them :thumbup1:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Milky said:


> Can l just add PLEASE report any posts you feel cross the line.
> 
> As Paul said we cant be everywhere so by reporting posts there brought to our attention immediately and one of us can act on them :thumbup1:


Brave asking this Milky, as you'd have been bombarded with notifications earlier on if everything was reported.

But if you're sure mate :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Brave asking this Milky, as you'd have been bombarded with notifications earlier on if everything was reported.
> 
> But if you're sure mate :thumb:


Absolutely mate, don't forget the first post that gets reported we can delete the thread and that's the end of it :thumbup1:


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

With the media attention they've had lately, i can see a wave of new threads popping up all over the forum.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Another thread deleted because some people are just too special


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

So wait, explain the rules again?..........

????


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

golfgttdi said:


> So wait, explain the rules again?..........
> 
> ????


You'd think it would be sensible to make a Sticky on it or something :lol:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

kelvinseal said:


> is he still operating? I thought the DNP death would put so much pressure on him? Also emailed him friday and nothing back yet


wow..


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Dear god can people not read these days, I know they reckon tests are getting easier but Jesus, is being illiterate enough to pass these days?!?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

:no:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

kelvinseal said:


> is he still operating? I thought the DNP death would put so much pressure on him? Also emailed him friday and nothing back yet


You're a fvcking idiot


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2013)

Wow x2. amazed at the stupidity!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

:huh:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jon-kent said:


>


Ackee? Is that you?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

resten said:


> Ackee? Is that you?


No mate im the white guy gif department ! You want upstairs ! :laugh:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> No mate im the white guy gif department ! You want upstairs ! :laugh:


You appear to have submitted the wrong paperwork :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

resten said:


> You appear to have submitted the wrong paperwork :lol:


Its alright mate he's brazilian its a tan :lol:


----------



## sirhampton (May 17, 2013)

used dhacks dnp and clen. both g2g. i had the feeling clen was a bit overdosed

and btw. why were all threads deleted depending dhacks actuall status (just yesterday) ? some people (incl. me) realy need to know if they ll get for what they had payed - pls pm me if its not possible to post public


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

sirhampton said:


> used dhacks dnp and clen. both g2g. i had the feeling clen was a bit overdosed
> 
> and btw. why were all threads deleted depending dhacks actuall status (just yesterday) ? some people (incl. me) realy need to know if they ll get for what they had payed - pls pm me if its not possible to post public


OK, I'll summarise for you.

Your opening sentence is fine - you're discussing d-hacks *products*. This is cool.

However, d-hacks products share the same name as a *source*. We *can discuss the products*, *we cannot discuss the source*.

This means that we cannot discuss whether or not you have received an order from the source, but we can comment on whether d-hacks products are good.

Unfortunately, as harsh as it is, it's not our problem whether you get what you've paid for or not. UK-M cannot be seen to allow source discussion.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

sirhampton said:


> used dhacks dnp and clen. both g2g. i had the feeling clen was a bit overdosed
> 
> and btw. why were all threads deleted depending dhacks actuall status (just yesterday) ? some people (incl. me) realy need to know if they ll get for what they had payed - pls pm me if its not possible to post public


You've had a thread deleted, you've read this thread, then you still ask about the site.

QED you're a moron


----------



## sirhampton (May 17, 2013)

well okey i get those rules. just don get it if (!!!) they are busted, who the hell cares anymore if u tell people? u can't discuss a source that's no longer any source. or am i wrong?

can someone tell me if the ai from dh was/is legit?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

sirhampton said:


> well okey i get those rules. just don get it if (!!!) they are busted, who the hell cares anymore if u tell people? u can't discuss a source that's no longer any source. or am i wrong?
> 
> can someone tell me if the ai from dh was/is legit?


Please stop being so obtuse. You're making my head hurt.


----------



## sirhampton (May 17, 2013)

resten said:


> Please stop being so obtuse. You're making my head hurt.


why so? i just want to know if its legit to say a source is busted or not? is there a rule? because there a plenty of threads telling sources are buste or not

for example

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/211595-isis-pharma-been-busted-true-not.html

and u can find much more. so why should be a thread depending dhacks bust or not , be delted? i dont get it


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

sirhampton said:


> well okey i get those rules. just don get it if (!!!) they are busted, who the hell cares anymore if u tell people? u can't discuss a source that's no longer any source. or am i wrong?
> 
> can someone tell me if the ai from dh was/is legit?


Its because if a source is 'busted' there is a possibility they aren't in fact 'busted' and are just lying low for a while, and planning on returning.

Info on here stays on here so if there is a possibility the source will return, then any links/discussion of the source will remain on the forum and may lead people to said source website if it gets up and running again, which UKM cannot be seen to allow due to it being illegal!


----------



## sirhampton (May 17, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> Its because if a source is 'busted' there is a possibility they aren't in fact 'busted' and are just lying low for a while, and planning on returning.
> 
> Info on here stays on here so if there is a possibility the source will return, then any links/discussion of the source will remain on the forum and may lead people to said source website if it gets up and running again, which UKM cannot be seen to allow due to it being illegal!


thanks a lot. that's what i wanted to hear.

still asking about if the ai is g2g?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

sirhampton said:


> thanks a lot. that's what i wanted to hear.
> 
> still asking about if the ai is g2g?


d-hacks branded products have all proven to be g2g. No reported issues


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

sirhampton said:


> thanks a lot. that's what i wanted to hear.
> 
> still asking about if the ai is g2g?


Yes that's fine, if its dhacks brand just refer to it as dhacks adex or whatever it is.

Haven't used it however so cant comment, I stick to pharma anti estrogen meds now.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

D-hacks has become public knowledge, it's in the telegraph, don't see why members go off on one when someone asks about his status.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Cronus said:


> D-hacks has become public knowledge, it's in the telegraph, don't see why members go off on one when someone asks about his status.


Do forgive us for trying to prevent people from being banned


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Cronus said:


> D-hacks has become public knowledge, it's in the telegraph, don't see why members go off on one when someone asks about his status.


Because its against the forum rules, especially when you're posting in the thread explaining that, what part of that is hard to understand? It's not your choice, it's the forums!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

resten said:


> Do forgive us for trying to prevent people from being banned


You are such a nasty person!!!!! ars3hole


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Because its against the forum rules, especially when you're posting in the thread explaining that, what part of that is hard to understand? It's not your choice, it's the forums!





resten said:


> Do forgive us for trying to prevent people from being banned


Yea but to just keep going on. Neither of you are mods, leave it to them. Perhaps a infraction is what is needed for them to learn.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Cronus said:


> *Yea but to just keep going on. Neither of you are mods, leave it to them.* Perhaps a infraction is what is needed for them to learn.


And you are?


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

resten said:


> Do forgive us for trying to prevent people from being banned





resten said:


> *You're a fvcking idiot*


Oh and great job your doing.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Cronus said:


> Oh and great job your doing.


I'm somewhat missing your point


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Cronus said:


> Yea but to just keep going on. Neither of you are mods, leave it to them. Perhaps a infraction is what is needed for them to learn.


The mods have asks for anybody mentioning the site to be reported, so that's what I've done,

That includes your post by the way as you did the same clever sod.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

This thread is like a stupid person trap....

There are very clear instructions, yet stupid people keep coming in and questioning it....

It's like natural selection... you should just let nature (the mods) remove those who are not worthy of continued existence


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

comfla said:


> This thread is like a stupid person trap....
> 
> There are very clear instructions, yet stupid people keep coming in and questioning it....
> 
> It's like natural selection... you should just let nature (the mods) remove those who are not worthy of continued existence


Lol, yes, a bit like a jam jar with water and jam in it for wasps


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

resten said:


> I'm somewhat missing your point


people are so stupid....


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Lol, yes, a bit like a jam jar with water and jam in it for wasps


 @SmallConkers gives his wasps beer and trenbolone :lol:

If you see them, fuarkin run!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> people are so stupid....


Entertaining though :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Oh dear


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sirhampton said:


> why so? i just want to know if its legit to say a source is busted or not? is there a rule? because there a plenty of threads telling sources are buste or not
> 
> for example
> 
> ...


not sure what delted means, you don't have to get it just follow the rule it is that simple....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Cronus said:


> D-hacks has become public knowledge, it's in the telegraph, don't see why members go off on one when someone asks about his status.


they do because it is against the rules, Dhacks is a source you are not allowed to discuss sources on this forum it really is not rocket science....to be fair i really don't care if you get it or not it is the rules it is your choice to either follow them or break them....


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

So just to be clear.............


----------



## SmallConkers (Mar 2, 2013)

resten said:


> @SmallConkers gives his wasps beer and trenbolone :lol:
> 
> If you see them, fuarkin run!


like a farm park my house. thats just the missus and kid aswel. never mind the wasps


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Rav212 said:


> Any updates?


Updates on what?

I had a pleasant morning poo and just made a freshly ground coffee


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

resten said:


> Updates on what?
> 
> I had a pleasant morning poo and just made a freshly ground coffee


x2, but had a tea instead


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

resten said:


> Updates on what?
> 
> I had a pleasant morning poo and just made a freshly ground coffee


That could be read wrong!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> That could be read wrong!


 :cursing: what do you take me for?! Some sort of pervert?!?!

:whistling:


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

resten said:


> :cursing: what do you take me for?! Some sort of *pervert?!?!* :whistling:


Hey if thats your thing thats your thing! I like coffee strong but Jesus!!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> Hey if thats your thing thats your thing! I like coffee strong but Jesus!!


I did things last night that'd turn @sckeane's hair white


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> x2, but had a tea instead


X3 drinking tea with honey in, Iinstead of sugar, then a high protein breakfast, followed by a poo


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

resten said:


> I did things last night that'd turn @sckeane's hair white


Bukkake party again? 



zack amin said:


> X3 drinking tea with honey in, Iinstead of sugar, then a high protein breakfast, followed by a poo


Bit late on the morning poo mate :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> x2, but had a tea instead





zack amin said:


> X3 drinking tea with honey in, Iinstead of sugar, then a high protein breakfast, followed by a poo


Thanks for the valuable updates chaps


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

As we are taking about constitutionals, my morning one had a very strong onion aroma to it. Couldn't wipe my a*se quick enough.

Just had my ears lowered then a triple Nespresso now walking in the sunshine to the gym where I will top the caffeine with hemorage (illegal formulae)

Come at me customs and exise.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

He's still in hiding


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> x2, but had a tea instead


ye tea and porridge for me


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Bukkake party again?
> 
> Bit late on the morning poo mate :lol:


i had the luxury of one of those mysterious things my wife talks so much about.. she called it a lie in?


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

resten said:


> Thanks for the valuable updates chaps


Remember caring is sharing!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> He's still in hiding


Who? @jon-kent... he came out the closet ages ago


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

zack amin said:


> i had the luxury of one of those mysterious things my wife talks so much about.. she called it a lie in?


I had a lie in today, 7am


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Who? @jon-kent... he came out the closet ages ago


 :lol: He's going to be royally ****ed off that someone else is now doing these gay mentions as well.



R0BLET said:


> I had a lie in today, 7am


I was up at 5 :sad: Knackered but couldn't sleep as I appear to have pulled my intercostal muscles in the centre of my chest, either that or I'm having a heart attack - really rather sore!


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

zack amin said:


> i had the luxury of one of those mysterious things my wife talks so much about.. she called it a lie in?


I had a lie in today up at 7am instead of my usual 0405am.

Do you know what I gained from it?

A stinking fvcking headache


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Who? @jon-kent... he came out the closet ages ago


I did it to give you the strength to follow me and do the same mate :lol: your so far in the closet your having adventures in Narnia


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

resten said:


> :lol: He's going to be royally ****ed off that someone else is now doing these gay mentions as well.
> 
> I was up at 5 :sad: Knackered but couldn't sleep as I appear to have pulled my intercostal muscles in the centre of my chest, either that or I'm having a heart attack - really rather sore!


He can fight his own demons mate. Its a big thing for him this whole coming out saga.

Do you normally get up at 5? I do lol. Ouch, hopefully it's just a heart attack mate :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> I did it to give you the strength to follow me and do the same mate :lol: your so far in the closet your having adventures in Narnia




:lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 133015
> 
> 
> :lol:


You do love your spiderman memes dont you haha. Noticed your whatsapp pic had changed to one as well :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> He can fight his own demons mate. Its a big thing for him this whole coming out saga.
> 
> Do you normally get up at 5? I do lol. Ouch, hopefully it's just a heart attack mate :lol:


7am is a comfortable time for me to wake up usually, so this was pretty brutal :sad:

I still think I'm dying though, although presumably ibuprofen wouldn't take the edge off a heart attack.

If I don't make it, I want @jon-kent to have my suitcase of sex toys. He might find something in there wide enough to touch the edges


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

resten said:


> 7am is a comfortable time for me to wake up usually, so this was pretty brutal :sad:
> 
> I still think I'm dying though, although presumably ibuprofen wouldn't take the edge off a heart attack.
> 
> If I don't make it, I want @jon-kent to have my suitcase of sex toys. He might find something in there wide enough to touch the edges


Fcuking hell cheers mate !!! Can you wash them first though mate i dont want the house smelling of pi$$ :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> You do love your spiderman memes dont you haha. Noticed your whatsapp pic had changed to one as well :lol:


LOL, Do you like that mate 



resten said:


> 7am is a comfortable time for me to wake up usually, so this was pretty brutal :sad:
> 
> I still think I'm dying though, although presumably ibuprofen wouldn't take the edge off a heart attack.
> 
> If I don't make it, I want @jon-kent to have my suitcase of sex toys. He might find something in there wide enough to touch the edges


Hmmm, maybe get some baby aspirin mate :lol:

That lad could take a wheelie bin and still have gaps each side of his slavering ring piece


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Fcuking hell cheers mate !!! Can you wash them first though mate i dont want the house smelling of pi$$ :lol:


 :lol: that was just the pvc sheet which actually now smells like baby wipes :cool2:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> LOL, Do you like that mate
> 
> Hmmm, maybe get some baby aspirin mate :lol:
> 
> That lad could take a wheelie bin and still have gaps each side of his slavering ring piece


Haha yeah it made me laugh :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

resten said:


> :lol: that was just the pvc sheet which actually now smells like baby wipes :cool2:


Haha you know your a filthy fcuker when you go through a tonne of baby wipes a week but have no babies :lol:


----------



## Akura (Jun 9, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Remove this post or you will be banned. Read rules and read the opening post in this thread.


Probably best not to quote him then either is it because once his post goes yours stays


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@Akura, WTF are you on about? It is so easy to remove my post, see above.

No wonder you are red.


----------



## Akura (Jun 9, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> @Akura, WTF are you on about? It is so easy to remove my post, see above.
> 
> No wonder you are red.


Congrats you removed your post which quoted the lad you were trying to lay the rules on. Good stuff. Been easier not to quote him though wouldn't it.

Lol red. Needs moar internet pointz.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Akura said:


> Congrats you removed your post which quoted the lad you were trying to lay the rules on. Good stuff. Been easier not to quote him though wouldn't it.
> 
> Lol red. Needs moar internet pointz.


I'm not a mod, I wasn't laying rules on anybody, I was helping him to not get banned.

Easier to remove post in fact.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Fraid not, guy disappeared when the 5-0 was on his tail.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

just a reminder guys you can ask what people think about a certain product from Dhacks like Dhacks Clen, but you cannot ask about him as a source in any way, doing so will result in a ban


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

UPDATE 11th March 2015

ALL MENTION OF DHACKS ON UK-MUSCLE IS NOW BANNED.

Anyone mentioning the lab name or the person, or trying to hint at it will receive an infraction, if you do it twice you will be banned for 7 days. Do it a third time and its 3 months off.

There is much speculation on here about what is going on, but as there is currently an investigation we have had to take this step.

Thank you for your co-operation.


----------

